# Mac Keyboard Skins



## edgley (Apr 19, 2011)

All they need to do is add one for LR:

http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/photo-app-keyboards/


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 19, 2011)

I always think these things look like sh1t and people end up scouring their keyboards for the tiniest of text. Plus LR re-uses keystrokes.

John


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 19, 2011)

Too polite, John!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 19, 2011)

But for those who do want them, there is this: http://www.kbcovers.com/servlet/Categories?category=Lightroom

It was done for LR2 though, so I'm not sure whether the updated shortcuts affect it.


----------

